# Headlamps??



## MissAye (Jun 21, 2013)

My man and I do a lot of night catfish tournaments and was wondering what a good head lamp would be that you don't always have to change the batteries in. I was doing some reading on black light headlamps?? Just am getting tired of changing batteries and always clicking to the light you need. Opinions??


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Tough to beat this brand...

http://www.petzl.com/us/outdoor/headlamps/allheadlamps-petzl


----------



## MissAye (Jun 21, 2013)

Thank you! Deff keep that one bookmarked. Just trying to get some recommendations. I was reading about getting bright colored line and using a black light headlamp bc it doesn't penetrate the water like a normal light, doesn't effect your night vision, and it lights up a lot more so you can see. I'm not sure. I wanna figure something out bc we have a lot of tourneys this year and I'm tired of buying batteries all the time and trying to save the batteries when we do change em. Lol


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

For long battery life LED lights can't be beat.
LED lights put out white light that takes a while to adjust to.


----------



## MissAye (Jun 21, 2013)

That's what I've been looking at. You see so much better especially when you're blind and doppy like me. Lol Katfish...any input on blacklight? Talked to CC about em..


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

I love my Black Diamond I use it for Fishing, Hunting and everything else and the price is good...
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005FND1LW/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i01?ie=UTF8&psc=1"]Amazon.com : Black Diamond Spot Headlamp (Green) : Camping Headlamps : Sports & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41FLiyef2LL[/ame]


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

I bought one of the Energizer headlamps (the green one) at Meijers two years back and use it all the time for hunting and fishing. Pretty solid quality, and bright enough for my needs IMO and think it only set me back 12-15$ takes two AAA and seems to last a long time (unless ya leave em on during storage, guilty) also light weight and comfortable, Has white and red light. Just a thought but there def are higher quality/price brands out there. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

FOund this doing a quick search. Reviews quite a few different ones. I've had a few of the Energizer brand headlamps and have been pretty happy with them. I think I now qualify as a headlamp collector actually. And I'm ok with that! I use em all the time around the house and everything..

http://www.outdoorgearlab.com/Headlamp-Reviews

And another buying guide:
http://www.rei.com/learn/expert-advice/headlamp.html


----------



## catfishcc (Oct 28, 2013)

I like my built in leds in my hat. Leds the way to go.


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

Walmart has a Coleman LED Headlamp, 2 blue, 2 red, 1 white - 3 stage brightness, i purchased when i worked for Time Warner Cable, i could light a house up with the white led like a spot light. Being that i was in and out of attics, up and down poles and up on lines, i put it through some abuse to say the least and its still going, in a year and a half ive only had to put new batteries in it 2 times and that is using it constantly day and night. it also has a battery indicator so you know when the batteries are getting low. Here is the link below to the one i have.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/COLEMAN-2000016762-Coleman-3AAA-Multi-Color-R-W-B-150L-Headlamp/34761206


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

I bought this and I haven't used it yet but it seems like it's going to be awesome. You can set it to which ever light you want and just turn it on and off instead of cycling through every light also. 

http://www.browning.com/products/catalog/flashlights/detail.asp?fid=030H&cid=371&tid=8620


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Anything with the white LED spot light and a Black light or the Blue "blood light" head lamps are the way to go. I kayak the scioto river at night and these are perfect. I use different brands because every year they come out with new one that have more power but I usually go with energizer or Coleman. I use the white light to navigate and then once I stop at a spot to fish I use the black/blue light when needed. It also make the neon green big game mono glow which helps a lot.


----------

